# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  جميل الحب .. واحدى ما رصدته اجهزة الردار من توابع الزلزال الابداعى فىاجمل ليالى العمر

## صفحات العمر

جميل الحب لو طلع النهار يلاقيه

كما الشجره وفارده فروعها ضلايه

فراح فارد شعاع ابيض و مد ايديه

وطبطب ع القلوب الصافيه بمشاعر

تصحى الشوق مع اللهفه 

وتحكى حكايه وحكايه

تهز القلب

جميل خالص 

جميل جدا 

جميل الحب

جميل الحب لو صادق

يخلى الوقت بيعدى ولا ندراش

ما بين لمسة ايدين خايفه

وبين نظرة عنين شايفه

جمال الكون وافراحه

ف ننى عنين حبيب مشتاق

تدوب اللحظه من رقة مشاعرهم

وتاسرهم

يقولوا العاشقين ايوه

نعيش فيها يا اما بلاش

عشان فعلا جميل الحب وكلامه

واحلامه

كما لون الندى صافيه

وايامه

كما النسمه ترد الروح

وفيه بتهيم قلوب عاشقه

وفيه محروم وفيه مجروح

لكنه بكل الامه

جميل جدا 

جميل فعلا

عشان بنلاقى احلامنا

بصوت عالى بتندهله

لان الحلم من غيره

كما الشارد بعيد عن صحبته واهله

جميل يا حلمى لو نرجع لزمن الحب

وتتلاقى القلوب تانى

بنبض جميل وانسانى

وكل ما فينا يحيا يعيش

يقدم قلبه للتانى

فيبقى الكون جميل خالص

جميل جداااااا :good:

----------


## أم أحمد

> جميل الحب لو طلع النهار يلاقيه
> 
> كما الشجره وفارده فروعها ضلايه
> 
> فراح فارد شعاع ابيض و مد ايديه
> 
> وطبطب ع القلوب الصافيه بمشاعر
> 
> تصحى الشوق مع اللهفه 
> ...


هو بصراحة الاجمل العنوان هههههه
ايه حكاية اجهزة الردار دي هههه

لا بجد جميل جداا وجود هذا الحب
والاجمل هي تلك المشاعر الصادقة النابعة من هذا الحب
والاجمل خالص خالص بقي هو كلام حضرتك يا فندم
ولانه من القلب فقد خرج صادقا معبرا ووصل قلوبنا سريعا
والردار اشتغل وكله تمام يا فندم   :good:

----------


## Tiger Woman

طبعا جميل جميل جدا و خالص و اوى و طحن كمان 
جميل بيك وبكل مشاعرك الصافيه وكل القلوب اللى كانت مجتمعه عليه وحسه بيه 
سلمت يداك و مشاعرك و عيونك التى ترصد كل جميل وترسمه بريشتك ايها الشاعر الفنان 

وبنتهز الفرصه وبشكرك على اللقاء اللى كان اكثر من رائع فى كل حاجة الناس الموجودين و الأمسية الشعريه الرائعه سواء بالحضور او من خلال الكمبيوتر و الاصوات الموهوبه والجوايز طبعا وكل حاجة بارك الله فيك  ::  

بس سؤال بقى ايه الموضوع
مرة استاذ عصام علم الدين يقول الليله إياها 
وانت تقول الردار 
احنا كنا مترقبين ولا ايه و الليلة إياها ده كلمة السر صح  ::  ( يا سلام عليكى يا تايجر وعلى دماغك تفهميها وهى طايرة حقيقى تنفعى تشتغلى فى المخابرات  ::

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
ودينامو ابناء مصر الذى لا ينام
اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
ما سطره فيض حبك و نهر قلبك النابض هنا مس قلبى
كلماتك الجميله تغلف قلوبنا بالتل فنقدمها هيده تستحقها اخى الحبيب
كم اود ان اشكرك على مجهودك و حبك و مساندتك للجميع ولكن كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفى
دمت راقيا رقيقا يا صاحب القلب الماسي

----------


## منال درويش

*محمد سعيد طائر الحب المرفرف* 

تحياتى لهذا الجمال وهذا الحب 
انتظرنى ساعود ان شاء الله 

اختك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> جميل الحب لو طلع النهار يلاقيه
> 
> كما الشجره وفارده فروعها ضلايه
> 
> فراح فارد شعاع ابيض و مد ايديه
> 
> وطبطب ع القلوب الصافيه بمشاعر
> 
> تصحى الشوق مع اللهفه 
> ...


*المايسترو محمد سعيد 

جميل الحب عندما يفيض بنور الأخوة والإخلاص والوفاء .....
جميل الحب عندما يبزغ من شموع الأحاسيس الصادقة .....
جميل الحب عندما ينثر نسائم عطره ليفوح في كل أرجاء المكان ......
جميل الحب من القلب الطاهر النقي الذي ينبض بين صفحاتنا ......
جميل الحب من الإنسان الجميل صاحب القلب الكبير .....
الذي تعلمنا منه الكثير ومازلنا نتعلم منه .......
لك يا صاحب القلب الكبير كل الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> جميل الحب لو طلع النهار يلاقيه
> 
> كما الشجره وفارده فروعها ضلايه
> 
> فراح فارد شعاع ابيض و مد ايديه
> 
> وطبطب ع القلوب الصافيه بمشاعر
> 
> تصحى الشوق مع اللهفه 
> ...


أمانه ياخلى لتشيلى
 نصيبى فى قلبك الخفّاق
فى ركن هناك
 مابين النبضه والتانيه
 ده انا المشتاق
 تسمّعنى 
نغم اوتارك الدافيه
 وباستناك
تنادينى
يودينى
 حنين جارف
لضل حنانك الوارف
انام متطمن وعارف
جمال الفجر مستنى
ولو مت منيش خايف
هناك سيبنى
وإحسبنى
شهيد الحب وجمالك
جميل جدا

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صفحات العمر
					
				







جميل الحب لو طلع النهار يلاقيه

كما الشجره وفارده فروعها ضلايه

فراح فارد شعاع ابيض و مد ايديه

وطبطب ع القلوب الصافيه بمشاعر

تصحى الشوق مع اللهفه 

وتحكى حكايه وحكايه

تهز القلب

جميل خالص 

جميل جدا 

جميل الحب

جميل الحب لو صادق

يخلى الوقت بيعدى ولا ندراش

ما بين لمسة ايدين خايفه

وبين نظرة عنين شايفه

جمال الكون وافراحه

ف ننى عنين حبيب مشتاق

تدوب اللحظه من رقة مشاعرهم

وتاسرهم

يقولوا العاشقين ايوه

نعيش فيها يا اما بلاش

عشان فعلا جميل الحب وكلامه

واحلامه

كما لون الندى صافيه

وايامه

كما النسمه ترد الروح

وفيه بتهيم قلوب عاشقه

وفيه محروم وفيه مجروح

لكنه بكل الامه

جميل جدا 

جميل فعلا

عشان بنلاقى احلامنا

بصوت عالى بتندهله

لان الحلم من غيره

كما الشارد بعيد عن صحبته واهله

جميل يا حلمى لو نرجع لزمن الحب

وتتلاقى القلوب تانى

بنبض جميل وانسانى

وكل ما فينا يحيا يعيش

يقدم قلبه للتانى

فيبقى الكون جميل خالص

جميل جداااااا 



أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

رادار إيه ياعم اللي يرصد الكلام اللي زي النسيم ده؟
أنا أتحدى أجدع لجنه تمنع الكلام الجميل ده من الدخول مباشرة 
إلى قلب من تقع عيناه عليه
ده كلام ينساب كشعاع الضوء من بين خشب الشيش 
فتشوف الدنيا جميله قوي وتحس بالأمل ووراحة البال
فالحب كما رسمته بريشتك الشديدة الحساسيه في أكثر من لوحه تميزت جميعها
بهدوء الألوان وإنسيابية الموسيقى
هو حب يرقق القلب ويشعرنا بقيمة العطاء وحب الخير للآخر
أعرف أنك لم تعاني كثيراً وأنت تستعى لإستخراج رخصة قيادة
قلمك من أجل أن تكتب هذا الكلام إذ أن قلبك هو من يقود قلمك
فنشعر معه بصدق المشاعر ونبل الخصال ونجده فوق مستوى الرصد!

صحيح أنا لم أستمع إليك وأنت تلقيها ولكني أدرك معنى أن تجد نفسك وقد جلست
في واحة خضراء تستمع إلى صوت العصافير وحفيف الأشجار
فتذوب مشاعرك وتستقر الزلازل وتخمد البراكين وتهدأ العواصف
مش تقولي رادار؟
ربنا يسعدك زي مابتسعدنا

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## سمـاء

جميل خالص 

جميل جدا 

جميل الحب

لما يدوم مع الأيام

ويكبر لما القلوب تكبر

وبالعشرة يصير أكبر

ويبقى حقيقة مش أحلام




وتبقى أجهزة الرصد ترصد توابع الزلزال...

وتصل إلى أن مصدر الزلزال هو نبضات قلوب اجتمعت على الحب...

وتستنتج أن هذه التوابع ستستمر مادام النبض مستمرا...

وتحذر من الابتعاد عن هذه التوابع لما فيها من متعة ومودة..

شاعرنا المبدع..

أحسنت... وأمتعتنا كثيرا...

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هو بصراحة الاجمل العنوان هههههه
> ايه حكاية اجهزة الردار دي هههه
> 
> لا بجد جميل جداا وجود هذا الحب
> والاجمل هي تلك المشاعر الصادقة النابعة من هذا الحب
> والاجمل خالص خالص بقي هو كلام حضرتك يا فندم
> ولانه من القلب فقد خرج صادقا معبرا ووصل قلوبنا سريعا
> والردار اشتغل وكله تمام يا فندم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اسعد الله قلبك اختى الغاليه ام احمد

كما اسعدتينا باطلالتك الباسمه

وبالفعل انا فى منتهى السعاده بهذا الكم الابداعى المتميز

 الذى يعطر جنبات قاعتنا الحبيبه

كل الشكر لك ولمشاعرك الصادقه :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بس سؤال بقى ايه الموضوع
> مرة استاذ عصام علم الدين يقول الليله إياها 
> وانت تقول الردار 
> احنا كنا مترقبين ولا ايه و الليلة إياها ده كلمة السر صح  ( يا سلام عليكى يا تايجر وعلى دماغك تفهميها وهى طايرة حقيقى تنفعى تشتغلى فى المخابرات


عارف طبعا ان الامر مش هيمر على تايجر 

دون ان تفيض علينا بعضا من خفة الدم والروح العاليه التى تمتلك ناصيتها :good:  

والله يا فندم انا كنت فى غاية السعاده بكم وبتفاعلكم الرائع مع نبضات الحروف

التى بثها على الهواء مباشرة شعراء وشاعرات المنتدى


خلى بالك بقى 

المكان محاصر باحدث اجهزة الردار   

تقديرى لك دائما

----------


## د.ابودنيا

كلام جميل جدا ياصحبى
بس الصورة بتاعت القلوب دى خلتنى كتبت الاتى


 :Ranting2:  
*فيه ارض تطرح قلوب وارض تطرح ذنب*
*وارض تطرح ورود وارض تطرح حرب*
*وارض ليلها نهاره عماله تطرح جدب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
> ودينامو ابناء مصر الذى لا ينام
> اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
> ما سطره فيض حبك و نهر قلبك النابض هنا مس قلبى
> كلماتك الجميله تغلف قلوبنا بالتل فنقدمها هيده تستحقها اخى الحبيب
> كم اود ان اشكرك على مجهودك و حبك و مساندتك للجميع ولكن كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفى
> دمت راقيا رقيقا يا صاحب القلب الماسي


 
نبع العذوبه الذى لا ينضب اخى الحبيب طارق المملوك

ادام الله عليك نقاء قلبك واصالة معدنك

وحفظك من كل سوء

لك خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *محمد سعيد طائر الحب المرفرف* 
> 
> تحياتى لهذا الجمال وهذا الحب 
> انتظرنى ساعود ان شاء الله 
> 
> اختك


صوت مصر منال درويش

اختى الغاليه

فى انتظار عودتك

لك كل الامنيات الطيبه

اخوكى

----------


## ملك محمد

جميل جدا       ممكن اكون صديقه ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## ملك محمد

ممكن حد يساعدنى عايزه اضع صوره خاصه لى من فضلكم

----------


## ملك محمد

ممكن حد يساعدنى ان اضع صورتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *جميل الحب عندما يفيض بنور الأخوة والإخلاص والوفاء .....*
> *جميل الحب عندما يبزغ من شموع الأحاسيس الصادقة .....*
> *جميل الحب عندما ينثر نسائم عطره ليفوح في كل أرجاء المكان ......*
> *جميل الحب من القلب الطاهر النقي الذي ينبض بين صفحاتنا ......*
> *جميل الحب من الإنسان الجميل صاحب القلب الكبير .....*
> *الذي تعلمنا منه الكثير ومازلنا نتعلم منه .......*
> *لك يا صاحب القلب الكبير كل الشكر والتقدير ......*
> ...


همسة المنتدى الدافئه : ليلة عشق


شكرا لهذا السخاء الرائع فى صدق المشاعر وانقاها


اسعد الله قلبك ودمت برقى


لك دوما احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أمانه ياخلى لتشيلى
> نصيبى فى قلبك الخفّاق
> فى ركن هناك
> مابين النبضه والتانيه
> ده انا المشتاق
> تسمّعنى 
> نغم اوتارك الدافيه
> وباستناك
> تنادينى
> ...


يا بنت الايه يا جنيه

يا ساكنه واحة الاحلام

يا اجمل طله ورديه

تنورالف الف ضلام

يا موالى اذا غنيت

وضحكة عمرى لما ازهق

واقول يا حزن نا مليت

يا نوارة براعم عمر ايامى

يا ساكنه حروفى وكلامى

انا عاشق مهوش طماع

يا دوب ضحكه

تخفف اصعب الاوجاع

اقول قلبك...

جميل جدا :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد*
> *سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته*
> 
> *رادار إيه ياعم اللي يرصد الكلام اللي زي النسيم ده؟*
> *أنا أتحدى أجدع لجنه تمنع الكلام الجميل ده من الدخول مباشرة* 
> *إلى قلب من تقع عيناه عليه*
> *ده كلام ينساب كشعاع الضوء من بين خشب الشيش* 
> *فتشوف الدنيا جميله قوي وتحس بالأمل ووراحة البال*
> *فالحب كما رسمته بريشتك الشديدة الحساسيه في أكثر من لوحه تميزت جميعها*
> ...


 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا ابو علم يا كبير :good:  

يا باشا انا مش حمل الكلام الجامد ده

انت فعلا مكمن جمال 

كنز من المشاعر الانسانيه  يكتنزه قلبك النابض 

فيخرج منه ما يشاء وقما يشاء

لك دوما محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> جميل خالص 
> 
> جميل جدا 
> 
> جميل الحب
> 
> لما يدوم مع الأيام
> 
> ويكبر لما القلوب تكبر
> ...


 
كلام سكر

يحلّى مرارة الايام 

يخلّى جوّنا معطر

بريحة مسك جاوى اصيل

ويكبر صدقنا يكبر

عشان بتحبنا اللمه

 دروب العتمه هتنور
 



ولازالت اجهزة الردار تتابع التوابع واحده تلو الاخرى


كان معكم من موقع الحدث 


صفحات العمر :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كلام جميل جدا ياصحبى
> بس الصورة بتاعت القلوب دى خلتنى كتبت الاتى
> 
> 
>  
> *فيه ارض تطرح قلوب وارض تطرح ذنب*
> *وارض تطرح ورود وارض تطرح حرب*
> *وارض ليلها نهاره عماله تطرح جدب*


 
ما بين شروق وغروب ماشيه الحياه بينا

بتّوه خطاوى الدروب وساعات تودينا

وكتير تاخدنا الهموم لمراحل التوهه

لكننا ديما 

مدين جسور الامل فاتحين لها ايدنا 








منور يا صاحبى :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ممكن حد يساعدنى عايزه اضع صوره خاصه لى من فضلكم


 

اهلا بك ملك


وضع الصوره الخاصه يتم من خلال دخولك لوحة التحكم 

ثم الضغط على تعديل الصوره الرمزيه

ثم اضافة ما تشائين من معرض الصور او تحميلها من على جهازك

----------


## سلوى سالم

كلام خارج من القلب كله أحاسيس جميلة بصراحة فى قمة الروعة  

 تسلم ايدك

----------


## صفحات العمر

كل الشكر لك اختى الرائعه سلوى سالم

على مرورك العاطر وكلماتك العذبه

تقديرى

----------


## sayedattia

*جميل يا حلمى لو نرجع لزمن الحب

وتتلاقى القلوب تانى

بنبض جميل وانسانى

وكل ما فينا يحيا يعيش

يقدم قلبه للتانى

فيبقى الكون جميل خالص

جميل جداااااا 


أخي وصديقي الغالي / أ . محمد سعيد
آسف علي تأخري في المرور علي رائعتك الرقيقة 
ولكن لن أستطيع أن أعبر عن ما جاش بصدري من أحاسيس 
أمام فيض عبقريتك وجميل كلمتك وشفافية رؤيتك....
سلمت للحب مغردا وللجمال عاشقا وللإبداع رائدا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *جميل يا حلمى لو نرجع لزمن الحب*
> 
> *وتتلاقى القلوب تانى* 
> *بنبض جميل وانسانى* 
> *وكل ما فينا يحيا يعيش* 
> *يقدم قلبه للتانى* 
> *فيبقى الكون جميل خالص* 
> *جميل جداااااا*  
> 
> ...


استاذى الحبيب / سيد عطيه

سلمك الله من كل سوء يا صاحب القلب الطيب

 والمشاعر الانسانيه النادرة 

ودمت عازفا ماهرا للحب على اوتار الحرف 

محبه بلا حدود

----------


## الشحرورة

*     أستاذى الكريم والفنان الأصيل

                         المايسترو محمد سعيد


                         الحب جميل جدا

                         جميل فعلا

                     جميل خالص

             **************

              يا سلام لما نلقى الحب

          وينبض تانى بيه القلب

         فى زمانا القاسى والجرح العاصى

          نتعلم نحضن مشاعرنا من غير كدب

        ولما يكون مليان بالصدق

      والأيد بالأيد وما ينطق الا الحق

     لا يعرف زور ولا حرف كلام مقهور

    يكون شعاع من نور جوه الضلمة يشق

       قول يا شاعرنا قول قول

   كل حروفك صادقة جوانا بتجول

   ترسم فرحة وشجريا بالهنا طارحه

  وطول ما بتكتب الأمل جوانا ما يزول


    مش عارفة أكتب ولا حاجة ليك أقول

    غير تسلم استاذى على كل حروفك وكلامك ومعلش استحمل

    شخابيطى مش عارفة ازاى كتبت ايدى


                لك ودى وشكرى وأحترامى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى الكريم والفنان الأصيل*
> 
> *المايسترو محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *الحب جميل جدا* 
> *جميل فعلا* 
> *جميل خالص* 
> **************** 
> *يا سلام لما نلقى الحب* 
> ...



*لو ف يوم الهم جانا 
نجرى ونقابل صحابنا
نفتكر ايام زمان
نلتمس ضحكة أمان
نرتجف م اللهفه لما 
تحتوينا الذكريات
قد ايه م العمر فات؟
قد ايه لساك يا حب
احلى احلى الامسيات* 
 

 
اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير اختى الغاليه شحرورة 

ودمت برقى ونقاء 

تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ الفاضل / محمد سعيد...

ما انا عمال أنتع في كلام باسميه زجل... 

ياخويا ولا يشبه الحاجات الرائعة اللي انت كاتبها دي...

إنتوا بتجيبوا الكلام دا منين؟

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييلة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأخ الفاضل / محمد سعيد...
> 
> ما انا عمال أنتع في كلام باسميه زجل... 
> 
> ياخويا ولا يشبه الحاجات الرائعة اللي انت كاتبها دي...
> 
> إنتوا بتجيبوا الكلام دا منين؟
> 
> جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييلة


 
زادك الله جمالا وتواضعا استاذى / ايمن رشدى 

وادام عليك نعمة الاحساس الصادق 

فهو رحيق من بعض شذاكم

محبتى واحترامى

----------

